# Looking for a new Mini Series to Watch



## shamguy4 (Nov 23, 2009)

i just finished watching "the tin man" as well as merlin.

are there any other mini series that are good out there? Tin man was very good. I like it a lot.
Merlin was ...ok...

im in the mood now of watching movies filled with swordfights, magic and dragons....

any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 27, 2009)

It sounds like you might enjoy Kevin Sorbo's Hercules and the Xena Series. I never watched them myself, but my dad loved them.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 27, 2009)

10th Kingdom is pretty darned enteratinaing. My son digs Legend of the Seeker.


----------



## Riselka (Nov 27, 2009)

Loved *The 10th Kingdom*!

I really enjoyed *Ring of the Nibelungs* too:

Ring of the Nibelungs (2004) (TV)


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

Riselka said:


> Loved *The 10th Kingdom*!


 
 I had completely the opposite reaction. I watched the pilot episode and hated it. And I really _wanted_ to like it too. (Maybe I'm biased against the series because I think the prince is played by the same actor who did a terrible impersonation of a South African in _Muriel's Wedding_. I can't look at him without thinking of how awful he was in that role.)

I checked on Wikipedia. He was in Muriel's Wedding and his name is David Lapaine.


----------



## ebusinesstutor (Jan 24, 2010)

Legend of the Seeker is decent.  I had read Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series so it is interesting to see the books come alive.

Good casting on the lead characters.  No dragons usually but lots of sword and sorcery.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 24, 2010)

Daisy-Boo said:


> I had completely the opposite reaction. I watched the pilot episode and hated it. And I really _wanted_ to like it too. (Maybe I'm biased against the series because I think the prince is played by the same actor who did a terrible impersonation of a South African in _Muriel's Wedding_. I can't look at him without thinking of how awful he was in that role.)
> 
> I checked on Wikipedia. He was in Muriel's Wedding and his name is David Lapaine.


 
The prince is a dog through most of the movie...although, the dog looks like the prince too, so either way you can't avoid him. The wolf makes up for him though, and the trolls are awesome.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 25, 2010)

BookStop said:


> The prince is a dog through most of the movie...although, the dog looks like the prince too, so either way you can't avoid him. The wolf makes up for him though, and the trolls are awesome.


 
True, but I still _know_ its him. 

I tried watching it again but didn't like it any better. I'll stick with Legend of the Seeker.


----------



## Moggle (Feb 4, 2010)

The Lost Room is the best mini series ever made.


----------



## felicityclarity (Jun 21, 2010)

i am watching the series space above and beyond.  it reminds me of battlestar galactica. it isn't as good as any of the best series out there but it has a wild, fierce defiance that i enjoy.  discovering it reminded me of how many other series there may be out there i've never even heard of.  i also would like any recommendations.


----------



## williamjm (Jun 30, 2010)

Moggle said:


> The Lost Room is the best mini series ever made.



I really liked The Lost Room as well, although if the original poster wants swordfights, magic and dragons then he's not going to find them here. It felt a bit like a TV equivalent of a Tim Powers novel, which I think is a good thing.

I enjoyed The 10th Kingdom as well, it may not have much depth to it but it was entertaining. 

I've seen the Ring of the Nibelungs mini-series someone mentioned as well. I thought it was OK, but not great.

The BBC's Gormenghast miniseries had a good atmosphere, although I seem to remember I wasn't as keen on the actual plot.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 1, 2010)

Rodders said:


> It sounds like you might enjoy Kevin Sorbo's Hercules and the Xena Series. I never watched them myself, but my dad loved them.



Is Hercules any good? I've almost finished Andromeda and I was thinking of checking it out...


----------



## Rodders (Jul 1, 2010)

Personally, i've never watched it, but it doesn't seem to take itself too seriously and it could be quite a bit of fun.


----------



## iansales (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently watched the pilot for *Caprica*, the prequel series to *Battlestar Galactica*, and wrote about it here. See if that appeals.


----------

